# Timer help



## MennoniteCuber1 (Jan 5, 2015)

I am working on a small cube timer program that uses MS-DOS. I learned how to make a countdown timer and I think that will work if I subtract the countdown end time from 30 seconds. I do not know how to program in the subtraction. If you have programming experience, please help.Also, the (30-) is not in my program.This is what I have so far: 
@echo off
color 0a
:1
pause
(30-)timeout 30
goto 1


----------

